# Differences TTC before and after 35?



## Sorsha

Hi all! DH and I are trying for our #2 now, both of us 36. We had our DS when I was 33 (got pregnant at 32). I'm wondering about experiences of those who've TTCed on both sides of 35, especially early 30s vs. later 30s. Did you find it significantly harder to get pregnant later? Was there anything you found you needed to do the later time(s) that wasn't necessary before?


----------



## mimi4

My doc recommended PGS NGS due to my advanced maternal age, so doing own research on that.


----------



## Skye82

I&#8217;m wondering this too. I&#8217;m 35 and ttc number 3. We had #1 when I was 29, #2 at 32. I got pregnant much faster with number 2 than number 1 so hoping this time will be the same


----------



## TMequals6

I had my first at 33 and was pregnant within 2 months of trying.
I'm now 38 and we have been trying since august last year. I got pregnant and had a chemical in Sept. And then pregnant again and a 5/6 week miscarriage in November. I'm now 8 weeks pregnant again. 
Aside of the losses we've had no trouble conceiving.


----------



## TMequals6

Just to add the only thing I have done each time is taken pregnacare conception vitamins. But nothing different from the first to now.


----------



## Regin7

For me there was no difference, unfortunately. We faced trouble conceiving before and after being 35 yo. This was due to health issues. We got to know about them later: severe endo adding PCOS. We'd never had a chance until applying for fertility treatments. The journey was devastating but it worked! I pray your path is smoother. All the best of luck!


----------



## Dill

I had DS in my early 30s. I had a MC and two CPs, all usually 2-3 cycles apart, but we got our sticky bean sometime around the 7th or 8th cycle of trying.

I'm in the TWW for cycle #8 and turned 35 earlier this year. So far, it's hasn't been a whole lot different. I've had two CPs, but it took a _lot_ longer to even get those positive tests (cycles #5 and #6). My cycles are actually more regular than they were the first time around, so it's just been frustrating for us all around.


----------



## shellshocked

I've had 3 babies. Second Baby was not meant to be. 
First at 31 almost 32 (took 6 months of ntnp)
Second at 35 (pregnant 3rd cycle tracking ovulation
Third at 36 ( pregnant 2nd cycle tracking ovulation)
No difference in conception times really or pregnancies.
Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Donch03

I had my first baby at 27 pregnant second cycle. 2nd baby at 29 also pregnant 2nd cycle trying but early miscarriage then pregnant immediately after all well.
I&#8217;m now 35 and been trying 2 years, 1st year was more NTNP 2nd year just tracking my cycles and using apps to predict ovulation only just delving into temping at the moment. Also having tests with GP as I am a little concerned it&#8217;s taking too long now :-( the it


----------



## BunnyN

32- chemical pregnancy
33- 1st baby
35- 2nd baby
36- MC at 10 weeks.
37- 3rd baby

I got pregnant fairly quickly each time except for after the MC when it took 5 months but I was quite ill for a while and I think my body knew I wasn't ready.


----------



## mimi4

BunnyN - so inspiring xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

I got pregnant with first at 36 and second at 39. I was doing acupuncture and taking supplements for both and it took me a just a few months trying for both. Good luck!!


----------



## calilah

Age before 40 does not usually play that much of a big role. Especially if you are still young 40. Unless you are suffering from POF or menopause. I have a cousin who conceived at 43 in Bio tex. The child is very healthy. But it is said that the old you get the possibilities reduces. You might just conceive normally. But most of the times the child will be the one who will get affected. Like mental ******ation or health problems. But when it comes to trying there will be no much changes. However in the wait period it might take long. Like if you us3ed to try for just a month. This time round you might end up trying for even 6 months. AF might no longer be that regular. So there will be some changes with your hormones. As the quantity will reduce. Nevertheless, I do hope you success. I hope it will turn out to be something easy to achieve.


----------

